
Low-carb vs. low-fat? Both led to –12lb loss after a year, regardless of genes - Tomte
https://arstechnica.com/science/2018/02/low-carb-vs-low-fat-both-led-to-12lb-loss-after-a-year-regardless-of-genes/
======
dana321
Basically, if you eat less, you lose weight

